# Hellfire Products from The Attysmith UK



## Rob Fisher

The Atty-smith in the UK produce the Hell-fire range and it's one of the manufactures that are so consistent with really high quality engineering and products.

Their products include the Hell-fire Phantom Mod, the Hell-fire Shadow Squonker and the Hell-fire Exocet which is the best atty for a Billet Box.

Both Phantoms got thier atties rebuilt tonight... and both atties are my top two RTA/RDTA's in my arsenal... 

On the green Phantom is the NarTa which is an outstanding RDTA and a little painful to keep filling because the juice usage is heavy due to the outstanding flavour it produces.

On the Blue Phantom is the unparalleled Skyline! I so can't wait to test the new Skydeck and airflows later this week!

The Phantom also comes in a Delrin version which is slightly cheaper than the Stab Wood versions.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some pics of the Hell-Fire Shadow... the Rolls Royce of Squonkers!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

And then the Hell-Fire Exocet installed in the Boro Tank of a Billet Box!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Ash

Seems like a company that produces high quality products. I can vouch for the exocet. Those phantoms look amazing though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Edd

Rob Fisher said:


> Some pics of the Hell-Fire Shadow... the Rolls Royce of Squonkers!
> View attachment 87595
> View attachment 87596



Hello , I wanted to purchase this exact Vapor and I wanted to know how much and how can I go about buying it. Thank you


----------



## Rob Fisher

Edd said:


> Hello , I wanted to purchase this exact Vapor and I wanted to know how much and how can I go about buying it. Thank you



@Edd it's very difficult to get a Hellfire Shadow. You need to get onto thier CLOSED Facebook page and wait for the LIST to open again and put your name down. So the first thing is to try get onto the FB page... sorry the news isn't good on this one... the other option is to try get a second hand one in one of the buy sell FB pages.


----------



## Viper_SA

@Edd I have a Hellfire Viper atty and find it very overrated if that makes you feel any better.


----------



## Dewald

@Edd If you really one want one I can help you get onto the Facebook group. Once on, getting on the list is not so bad. What are you planning on running on the Shadow?


----------



## Rob Fisher

I never thought I would ever be able to get my paws on a Hellfire Havoc... and then I was gifted this Havoc and precious accessories... can't wait to do a build and pop it onto my P67! Will install the squonk pin and build it tomorrow! If you want to read a review of this special RDA here we go...
http://flavourchasers.com/the-hellfire-havoc-rda/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I never thought I would ever be able to get my paws on a Hellfire Havoc... and then I was gifted this Havoc and precious accessories... can't wait to do a build and pop it onto my P67! Will install the squonk pin and build it tomorrow! If you want to read a review of this special RDA here we go...
> http://flavourchasers.com/the-hellfire-havoc-rda/
> 
> View attachment 93976
> View attachment 93977
> View attachment 93978


Wow, that is going to be a winner @Rob Fisher. Congrats and enjoy. Dibs if you do not, please.
We need to get some of that Stainless Steel 430 magnetic.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tried a fancy fused clapton but I don't think the mechanical single 18650 battery on the P67 is enough to get it up to a decent temp... will try again tomorrow and go for a simple 24g Ni80 Coil. But what a perfect RDA for a Squonker... especially for an over squonker like me... top airflow baby! No juice through the air holes with this one!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh WOW I really should have Googled the build first... My build is completely wrong... coils go close to the edge and not in the middle... What a Goose!  Oh well it gives me something to do tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK Havoc build take 2.

The REO can't really drive fancy coils so I pulled out the Kidney Puncher 26g and decided to dual a dual 7 wrap build and try again!






The Havoc squonks really well and it's a beautifully made piece! The build came out at 0.4Ω and the P67 is quite happy driving it.




Great clouds and flavour and I would have to say Chicken Dinner! More as the wicks and coils settle!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

For an over squonker like me the Havoc is just awesome! Airflow comes from the top so it's really difficult if not impossible to over squonk. Just testing the Ultem drip tip system on the Havoc... but I think I prefer the 510 adapter with my White Owl Drip tip...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner... finally a BF RDA that is pretty damn perfect for XXX on a REO! Oh Happy days!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos

Good to see you playing with a reo again!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Winner Winner Chicken Dinner... finally a BF RDA that is pretty damn perfect for XXX on a REO! Oh Happy days!
> View attachment 94397


This atty looks like it's up my alley but currently all my reos have bf atties that I am happy with. 
Need Rob from reosmods to make another batch of reos

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Good to see you playing with a reo again!



REO and Havoc Baby! Clouds and flavour!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh WOW I really should have Googled the build first... My build is completely wrong... coils go close to the edge and not in the middle... What a Goose!  Oh well it gives me something to do tomorrow!
> View attachment 94001


Don't be this goose...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Don't be this goose...




Shame for that Goose!


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Shame for that Goose!


Hence don't be that goose

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> REO and Havoc Baby! Clouds and flavour!
> View attachment 94405



My gosh @Rob Fisher 
Those are some serious clouds!! 
Wouldnt have thought clouds like that wouldve come out of that setup
Great photo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> My gosh @Rob Fisher
> Those are some serious clouds!!
> Wouldnt have thought clouds like that wouldve come out of that setup
> Great photo



That also surprised the hell out of me too... and it's 50/50 XXX!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> That also surprised the hell out of me too... and it's 50/50 XXX!


I forsee a microclimate change with chance of lightning

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

What day of the week does that goose hate the most?

Fry-day

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Exocet cleaning and rebuild time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire has always produced rock solid gear. Their new DNA75C mod called the Titan is an all Titanium mod being released soon! The Hellfire Phantoms still sell despite them not having been made for a year or two!

First time for the Phantoms with Dvarw's on them!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rafique

Will you be getting one for us to admire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rafique said:


> Will you be getting one for us to admire



For sure if I can get on the list...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Comrad Juju

Rob Fisher said:


> For sure if I can get on the list...



No lists

Will be sold on the site and via quick strikes. Looks like the price tag will be around £650


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Comrad Juju said:


> No lists
> 
> Will be sold on the site and via quick strikes. Looks like the price tag will be around £650



Whoa!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Comrad Juju

Rob Fisher said:


> Whoa!



Going to be a pain but at the price point I don’t think to many guys will be going after it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Hellfire has always produced rock solid gear. Their new DNA75C mod called the Titan is an all Titanium mod being released soon! The Hellfire Phantoms still sell despite them not having been made for a year or two!
> 
> First time for the Phantoms with Dvarw's on them!
> View attachment 159178



Stunning @Rob Fisher !
Those Phantoms are stunning - haven't seen them so long since the Solar Storms and Danis came along
But they are such stunning mods!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Comrad Juju said:


> Going to be a pain but at the price point I don’t think to many guys will be going after it



100% @Comrad Juju! So it's a good thing and a bad thing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% @Comrad Juju! So it's a good thing and a bad thing!



Time to start saving for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire Brass White Cobra 26650 Squonker. Yes, I don't squonk much anymore but it was white!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire Cobra 18650 White Squonker! Yes also white. What is neat about this is that the squonk bottle can be shut off and it acts like a normal mosfet! Here it is driving a Dvarw DL! Bazinga!




And open the squonk door and boom! We have a squonker!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Both Hellfire Titans have had the Micro-Mesh operation and the atty rash has gone! Time for rash protectors!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver

Gorgeous mods Rob!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Hellfire Titan has the best battery door on the planet! So quick and easy! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire Phantoms and Titans all lined up and packed into a now clean display cabinet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## CashKat88

@DarthBranMuffin Beautiful devices, If I had the money I would love one, one day....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

